# Garden Irrigation Costs



## Teacher1 (Aug 11, 2013)

We are trying to decide how to landscape our garden and looking at 200 square metres of 'lawn'. Any suggestions as to the likely monthly cost of irrigation ? Is an embedded sprinkler system or a hose pipe more economical? Is grass likely to 'take' if it is planted August/September?
Any other landscaping advice would be gratefully received.


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Automated watering is almost always more economic. Especially if you're letting 'gardeners' loose with a hose. No idea what size lawn I have, just a typical Dubai size. My water bill is small. The highest I've ever had is 90 AED in summer.

I'd advise postponing a new lawn until nearer October. If you put one in now you'll have to water very heavily to get it settled in this heat.


----------



## Yorki (Feb 10, 2013)

Built in irrigation is the way to go. However much pleasure there is of standing outside with a hose watering your lawn in England it just isn't the same over here in 40+ heat twice a day.....


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

A turf lawn installation will suffer if you install at this time of year, and require mega-watering.

A plug lawn will take fine, fill the gaps in under a month, and require less water.
I had plugs put in last August. No problems.
It's cheaper too, I think.
Watering once a day is fine.
Either very early, or in the evening. 
Watering in daylight is daft, as you lose more to evaporation.


----------



## Teacher1 (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks for the advice!


----------

